# Location former Wijsmuller tug Titan



## jhaver (Jan 12, 2011)

Does somebody know where the former tug Titan (build 1955) is located ?


----------



## Cobbydale (Jan 12, 2009)

jhaver said:


> Does somebody know where the former tug Titan (build 1955) is located ?


1956 TITAN, 1983 TITAN-A

Registered: IMO 5362192 /(NLD)IVR 30.21114
245 GRT, 13 NRT, L31,98m(29,60), B8,23m, D3,563m(4,20) - salv.
1 scr, 2x diesel 2tew 8cyl Bolnes (nr.1526 en 1527) type 8.DL, 400bhp (730bhp-537kW total), sp 11,75kn
tuned up 1970 to 1200bhp-883kW total

TITAN
1955 -29/10: Launched by "Jonker & Stans" at Hendrik Ido Ambacht (NLD) (YN 276)
1956 -14/03: delivered to "N.V. Bureau Wijsmuller Scheepvaart, Transport–en Zeesleepvaartmaatschappij" at Ijmuiden (NLD)
(NLD flag, IVR 30.21114, c/s PHDZ)
1976 -14/05: To "Wijsmuller Titan BV" at Ijmuiden (NLD)
1981: laid up at Amsterdam (NLD)
1983: re-used to assist at the salvage of the British ferry 'EUROPEAN GATEWAY' which turned over after a collision shortly after leaving Felixtowe
1983 -26/04: To "Illman Jones Inc" at Oakland (USA), rebuilt at Zwijndrecht (NLD), renamed TITAN-A
(GIB flag)
1987: To "Levine Shipping Ltd" at Gibraltar (GIB)
1992: To "Sorek Services Ltd" at Gibraltar (GIB)
1993: returned to "Levine Shipping Ltd" at Gibraltar (GIB)
2000: deleted from Lloyd's Register (and from Equasis) as "continued existence in doubt"

Info from Piet Van Damme on TugTalk


----------



## jhaver (Jan 12, 2011)

Since 2000 the location of the tug Titan is not known anymore.

However there is still a picture on the web to find, where she is anchored at Papeete or Maritius.

But where is the tug now in the year 2013 ?


----------



## Vanya (May 20, 2010)

There is a You tube video of the Titian undertaking a Search and Rescue exercise in the North Sea.

This tug also visited Dunedin, New Zealand to tow a dredger to Asia in the 1980's.

Nice little salvage tug.


----------

